
Show HN: Puffin for Facebook – An alternative Facebook app saving 83% data usage - pingyen
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/puffin-for-facebook/id1031088757
======
clyang
One of the best app I've ever had on my mobile device. Extremely useful when
you want to stay connected with friends on low quota plan or traveling aboard
with roaming network.

~~~
pingyen
clyang, thank you :)

We are glad that we can help you.

------
blainesch
Can't you just disable the background app refresh?

~~~
pingyen
Hi blainesch,

Thank you very much :)

We think we have fixed this issue in 1.2.

If you still have this issue in >= 1.2, could you tell us your condition?

------
eecks
I am thankful that I am on a (basically) unlimited data plan for €20 a month

~~~
pingyen
Hi eecks,

We are happy that it is useful for you :)

Thank you!

------
rezacks
Awesome app, it just works like a charm!

~~~
pingyen
Hi rezacks,

Thank you :)

We are happy that you like it!

------
kudochien
Awesome for 83% saving

~~~
pingyen
Kudochien, thank you :)

------
sunghau
It's awesome!

~~~
pingyen
sunghau, thank you :)

